# Battery drain while standby



## kregstrong

I'm getting a ton of battery drain, says in battery stats its android os, checked and said CPU time 1 hour 30 minutes, but then it says keep awake 10 hour 45 minutes, what exactly is that telling me? Screen on time is only 22 minutes. Battery is at 38% after 24 hour on stand by

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## nhat

Care to provide any details? Rom? Kernel?


----------



## WhataSpaz

You're not getting deep sleep I assume. Download CPU Spy, reboot your phone, then post results CPU Spy shows after a couple of hours.


----------



## kregstrong

I'm running stock rom

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## tiny4579

kregstrong said:


> I'm getting a ton of battery drain, says in battery stats its android os, checked and said CPU time 1 hour 30 minutes, but then it says keep awake 10 hour 45 minutes, what exactly is that telling me? Screen on time is only 22 minutes. Battery is at 38% after 24 hour on stand by
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


Try betterbatterystats. It's on xda and the play store. I have that app installed and it showed I have a wlan_rx_wake but I don't think that was a consistent issue and may have been something I unknowingly caused. Also try Gsam battery monitor which has an app sucker option.


----------



## Colchiro

You have a bad app.

What app isn't working? Try clearing data or uninstalling all apps that are misbehaving.


----------



## bhayes444

Colchiro said:


> You have a bad app.
> 
> What app isn't working? Try clearing data or uninstalling all apps that are misbehaving.


Seconded


----------



## Don Serrot

Settings > Wi-Fi > : menu thing > Advanced








You can tell it what to do with Wi-Fi when it's asleep. Most likely, I'd say you have a crazy app somewhere like was stated above. Once you get it sorted out (or if you decide you'd rather not live without the app) you can change this setting to get a little extra juice out of your Nexus 7. I prefer to keep it on while plugged in cause the only times I need internet on it is while I'm using it, or if I want to play music while I sleep. It charges while I sleep, so perfect setting for me!


----------



## miketoasty

Most likely an app causing your issues. Do what others have said and get CPU spy.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

